# Авиация > До 1945 >  "Победы" советских асов над финнами

## Anonymous

Прочитайте, это из книги Спик М. Асы союзников. — Смоленск.: Русич, 2000 т.н. очерк Корнюхина
О летчиках П. Бринько и А.Антоненко“Бринько и я вели над Ханко бой против двух “Фиатов”. Дрались почти десять минут. Но ни я, ни Бринько не стреляли попусту. Когда мы сбили оба фашистских самолета и подсчитали затраченные патроны, оказалось, что я израсходовал семь, а Бринько — одиннадцать. Вот и получилось — чтобы уничтожить два “Фиата”, хватило восемнадцати патронов”. 
А. Антоненко, 13-й ИАП
к моменту своей гибели 25 июля 1941 года А. Антоненко имел на счету 11 побед. Погиб он нелепо. Во время взлета по тревоге он не застегнул привязные ремни, и эта ошибка стала роковой. В ходе посадки на полуострове Ханко перед его И-16 разорвался снаряд, самолет ударился колесами о вывороченную землю, пилота выбросило из кабины, и он разбился. 
Бринько погиб 14 сентября от разрыва зенитного снаряда, атакуя привязной аэростат. Менее чем за три месяца он успел сбить 15 вражеских самолетов.
О Герое Советского Союза Василии Федоровиче Голубеве
В конце октября Голубев сбил два финских трофейных истребителя И-153, изрядно досаждавших советскому флоту, а 2 ноября схватился в воздухе с пятью финскими “Харрикейнами” из 32-й группы. Четыре [293] И-16 одержали решительную победу, а Голубев записал на свой счет еще два сбитых самолета. 
Количество побед Голубева неуклонно росло. 21 апреля он сбил два финских истребителя Фиат G50bis, а в мае его жертвами стали три Ju.88 и один Bf.109.

Несколько не принижаю заслуг наших летчиков ,но хотелось бы спросить у ребят имеющих доступ в архивы или знающих какие-нибудь публикации финских исследователей финских ВВС.

1 Были ли потери в те дни о которых говориться выше?
Т.е. с 26 июня по 25 июля (по дню гибели Антоненко) 1941 г. Сбиты 2 FIAT G 50bis
C15-31 октября 1941 сбито два трофейных I-153 Rata
2 ноября 1941 сбито 2 Hawker Hurricane
21 апреля 1942 сбито 2 FIAT G 50bis
май 1942 сбиты 3 Ju 88 и 1 Bf.109

Вот что я к примеру нашел на Finn Military Page

О Харикейнах из 32 LLv
Количество самолетов на 1.07.41 – 4 шт. 17.7.1941 – 3 шт. на 1.01.1942 – 1 шт. 
Т.е как Голубев мог биться с 5-ю Харикейнами если их всего в LLv 32 на то время было всего 3,непонятно?
Дальше больше оказывается что : 
Osasto Kalaja (бывшее1./LLv.30) то бишь как я понимаю типа отдельная эскадрилья Калайя (HC) 1.7.41-базирование на Утти, 30.7.-19.8.41 базирование на Лапенранта, 23.9.-?.41 базирование на Суулаярви Далее перевод «В период с 01.07.1941 по 19.08.1941 эскадрилья была подчинена LLv.32 и имела четыре Харрикейна. 16.7.1941 двигатели были сняты для перестройки (ремонта?), и эскадрилья оставалась без боеготовых истребителей до конца июля, когда она получила два отремонтированных Харрикейна . В период с 19.8. - 23.9.1941 эскадрилья была подчинена LLv.10. 23.9.1941 оставшиеся Харрикейны было возвращены в LLv.32, но нехватка запасных частей и двигателей заставляла их в основном находится на земле .
Вот так вот . Так что очень интересно кого сбивали наши летчики. Если есть какая-нибудь информация пишите Будет интересно. Принимаю любую критику. А может Харрикейны были еще в каких-нибудь авиагруппах? Сейчас пойду искать.
И еще вопрос где примерно был этот аэродром Суулаярви? И еще что известно о финских аэростатах?

----------


## Leon

Кстати и у меня есть вопрос. Так сколько всего сбил Голубев В.Ф.???
  Всего встречал три варианта: 16+23, 39+12, 27+12.
  А в представлении на звание ГСС 4+23 к весне 43г. 
     Может, ктото знает истину?

----------


## Leon

Извиняюсь за опечатку. Конечно-же на весну 1942г.

----------


## М.Быков

> Кстати и у меня есть вопрос. Так сколько всего сбил Голубев В.Ф.???
>   Всего встречал три варианта: 16+23, 39+12, 27+12.
>   А в представлении на звание ГСС 4+23 к весне 43г. 
>      Может, ктото знает истину?


Официальный боевой счет в.Ф.Голубева по документам Штаба ВВС ВМФ - 19+19.

----------


## Leon

Ув. М.Быков и всетаки в энциклоп. ГСС даны 4+23.
   Я понимаю,что люди которые ее писали брали данные из официальных наградных документов? Или от балды
     И раз есть такая возможность ответте когда будет готов ваш 
  справочник? И где его можно будет купить? Почему интересуюсь
  где купить? Просто до Минска многое из того что издают в России
 не доходит. Поэтому имея неплохую библ. мемуаров сов. летч.-ист-
  реб.,а в ней книги только советских годов. А ваш справочник
  хотелось бы иметь.

----------


## М.Быков

3 из этих групповых побед были, очевидно, позже задним числом "переписаны" в личные - достаточно обычная практика для нашей авиации. Часто боеввые счета летчиков, имеющих большое кол-во побед в группе, но не очень много личных, подвергались подобной "коррекции" с "обличиванием" некоторого количества ранних групповых побед "для солидности". Делалось это как правило для награждений. По мере возможности я стараюсь с этим бороться и восставнавливать статус-кво (потому что это элементарная фальсификация), но не всегда получается...  :( 

Насчет справочника пока сказать ничего не могу. Но 99% вероятности, что морские летчики-истребители в издание не войдут.

----------


## Anonymous

>Прочитайте, это из книги Спик М. Асы союзников. — Смоленск.: Русич, 2000 т.н. очерк Корнюхина

Это все туфта, в каждой строчке. Да и вообще о Ханко нормальной информации еще практически нигде не было, тем более полной.

Я этим вопросом занимался очень плотно, целую книжку несколько лет назад написал (до издательств так и не дошла еще), поэтому, переписывать и постить ее не буду.


>О Герое Советского Союза Василии Федоровиче Голубеве 
В конце октября Голубев сбил два финских трофейных истребителя И-153, изрядно досаждавших советскому флоту,

См. архив АИФ (http://vif2ne.ru/nvi/forum/0/0.htm), а именно:

http://vif2ne.ru/nvi/forum/0/archive/9/9821.htm

> а 2 ноября схватился в воздухе с пятью финскими “Харрикейнами” из 32-й группы. Четыре [293] И-16 одержали решительную победу, а Голубев записал на свой счет еще два сбитых самолета. 

Туфта все это. См. мою вместе Карлом Геустом статью в АМ 1/2003 (Osasto Hanko).


>1 Были ли потери в те дни о которых говориться выше? 
Т.е. с 26 июня по 25 июля (по дню гибели Антоненко) 1941 г. Сбиты 2 FIAT G 50bis 
C15-31 октября 1941 сбито два трофейных I-153 Rata 
2 ноября 1941 сбито 2 Hawker Hurricane 
21 апреля 1942 сбито 2 FIAT G 50bis 
май 1942 сбиты 3 Ju 88 и 1 Bf.109 


См. выше. Это все очень большая и запутанная ранее тема.

А почему вдруг такой интерес?


>Osasto Kalaja (бывшее1./LLv.30) то бишь как я понимаю типа отдельная эскадрилья Калайя (HC)

Калая - фамилия летчика.

----------


## Leon

Просветили. Спасибо.

----------


## Anonymous

> Прочитайте, это из книги Спик М. Асы союзников. — Смоленск.: Русич, 2000 т.н. очерк Корнюхина.
> ...О Герое Советского Союза Василии Федоровиче Голубеве... 2 ноября схватился в воздухе с пятью финскими “Харрикейнами” из 32-й группы. Четыре [293] И-16 одержали решительную победу, а Голубев записал на свой счет еще два сбитых самолета... 
> ...Т.е как Голубев мог биться с 5-ю Харикейнами если их всего в LLv 32 на то время было всего 3,непонятно?


А ведь действительно интересно, потому, что сам Голубев в "Крылья крепнут в бою" пишет о бое 2-го ноября с четырьмя "Спитфайрами" из которых сбил одного (упал рядом с нашим кораблем). Остальные ушли. В книге "Второе дыхание" на основании беседы с финским летчиком-участником того боя Голубев пишет о том, что не все уцелевшие "Спитфайры" долетели до своего аэродрома.
Второй бой с пятью "Спитфайрами" по книге точно не датируется, но можно определить, что это было в интервале от 3-го ноября (следующий день за 1-м боем) и 14-м ноября (когда "радисты приняли сообщение о том, что газеты опубликовали ответ защитников Москвы защитникам Гангута"). В изложении Голубева по одному "Спитфайру" сбили Васильев и Байсултанов, а Татаренко повредил (но не сбил) еще один. Сам Голубев в этом бою побед не имел.

----------


## М.Быков

> А ведь действительно интересно, потому, что сам Голубев в "Крылья крепнут в бою" пишет о бое 2-го ноября с четырьмя "Спитфайрами" из которых сбил одного (упал рядом с нашим кораблем). Остальные ушли. В книге "Второе дыхание" на основании беседы с финским летчиком-участником того боя Голубев пишет о том, что не все уцелевшие "Спитфайры" долетели до своего аэродрома.
> Второй бой с пятью "Спитфайрами" по книге точно не датируется, но можно определить, что это было в интервале от 3-го ноября (следующий день за 1-м боем) и 14-м ноября (когда "радисты приняли сообщение о том, что газеты опубликовали ответ защитников Москвы защитникам Гангута"). В изложении Голубева по одному "Спитфайру" сбили Васильев и Байсултанов, а Татаренко повредил (но не сбил) еще один. Сам Голубев в этом бою побед не имел.


Реально это были бои с финскими "Хоками-75", два из которых в результате было сбито, оба пилота (Берг и Лакио) погибли. Почему Голубев считал их "Спитфайрами" - тут все просто: по данным разведки (неверным), у финнов "Спитфайры" были, а как они выглядят, никто толком не знал, поэтому встреченные незнакомые самолеты, естественно, сочли "Спитфайрами". А вообще если интересуют именно эти эпизоды - бои с "Хоками-75" - найдите "Авиамастер" со статьей Дикова-Геуста "Особая группа Ханко", там все расписано "от сих до сих" и тема, по существу, закрыта  8) .

----------


## Anonymous

Спасибо! Я действительно забыл про эту статью (кому интересно она здесь http://www.airwar.ru/history/locwar/...nko/hanko.html).
Но мне было интересно другое:
_"О Герое Советского Союза Василии Федоровиче Голубеве... 2 ноября схватился в воздухе с пятью финскими “Харрикейнами” из 32-й группы. Четыре [293] И-16 одержали решительную победу, а Голубев записал на свой счет еще два сбитых самолета"._
Как Хоки превратились уже в Харркейны? И откуда взялись два сбитых Голубевым самолета?

----------


## М.Быков

> Спасибо! Я действительно забыл про эту статью (кому интересно она здесь http://www.airwar.ru/history/locwar/...nko/hanko.html).
> Но мне было интересно другое:
> _"О Герое Советского Союза Василии Федоровиче Голубеве... 2 ноября схватился в воздухе с пятью финскими “Харрикейнами” из 32-й группы. Четыре [293] И-16 одержали решительную победу, а Голубев записал на свой счет еще два сбитых самолета"._
> Как Хоки превратились уже в Харркейны? И откуда взялись два сбитых Голубевым самолета?


Элементарно, Ватсон.  8) Это тот же бой с "Хоками" 1 ноября, только дата перепутана (между 1 и 5 ноября наша ханковская группа побед не имела, см. ту же статью), и какая-то умная голова, знавшая, что "Спитов" у финнов не было (но более не знавшая ничего!) переправила марку самолетов противника на другой английский тип, имевшийся на вооружении у финнов...  :? Ну а превращение одного сбитого в два - это уж "дело техники"  :P !

----------


## Anonymous

вопрос всем. А есть ли поименный список летчиков, участвовавших в боях на Ханко и перечень их побед? Нигде не могу найти, известны имена только некоторых. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## М.Быков

> вопрос всем. А есть ли поименный список летчиков, участвовавших в боях на Ханко и перечень их побед? Нигде не могу найти, известны имена только некоторых. Заранее спасибо.


Конечно, есть. Все есть - и победы, и потери, причем обеих сторон. Есть целая книга-исследование про Ханко, написанная в соавторстве К.Геустом и А.Диковым на основе документов наших и финских архивов. Но пока она не издана, вся эта на 95% эксклюзивная информация будет продолжать оставаться закрытой. Как говорится, "следите за рекламой"... Скорее всего, опубликовано это будет в Финляндии на финском и, возможно, английском языках. В России издавать дорого и никому, по большому счету, не нужно  :? Я так думаю.

----------


## Leon

Ув. М.Быков надеюсь,что в этом вы ошибаетесь. Вышла книга А. Сми-
 рнова  Анализ действий... и хотя она стоит 7у.е. и выше в Минске спрос есть. Надеюсь,что увижу книгу А.Дикого.

  Хотя, как может быть книга изданная на Западе быть дешевле,чем
  здесь? Или там больший спрос?

----------


## М.Быков

> Ув. М.Быков надеюсь,что в этом вы ошибаетесь. Вышла книга А. Смирнова  Анализ действий... и хотя она стоит 7у.е. и выше в Минске спрос есть. Надеюсь,что увижу книгу А.Дикого.
> 
>   Хотя, как может быть книга изданная на Западе быть дешевле,чем
>   здесь? Или там больший спрос?


Смирнов - это, скажем так, слегка не то.

Все зависит от качества издания и масштаба цен внутри страны. При одной и той же себестоимости здесь и на Западе, ТАМ цена за книгу в 40-50 Евро - это норма, и ее будут покупать. А в наших нищих разворованных державах - кто купит книгу за 50 Евро? Человек 20, не больше.

----------


## Leon

По смирнову согласен, поэтому и привел,как пример.
  Но книга на финском языке и прибыльно ?
  Издайте в Беларуси может быть издержки будут меньше?
  Раньше вроде было выгодно.Надо будет узнать у товарища,он в из-
 дательстве работает. Давно не интересовался этим.

----------


## Leon

Я дрался на Аэрокобре,за полгода уже и переиздали,может не так
 все и мрачно???

----------


## Anonymous

Я не буду вдаваться в полиграфские дела. И даже сетовать на наших издателей не буду.

Пержде всего я сам для себя должен отполировать книжку - вычитать, ссылки, глоссарий, карты и пр. Пока не сделаю, к издателям с конкретикой не пойду. А когда сделаю - не знаю, на работе-то дел по горло, да и после неё. 

В общем лежит оно на боку четвертый год уже.

----------


## Leon

Ждали,ждем и нучтож будем ждать.

----------


## Slon-76

> О Герое Советского Союза Василии Федоровиче Голубеве
> В конце октября Голубев сбил два финских трофейных истребителя И-153, изрядно досаждавших советскому флоту,


"Чаек" финны в октябре не теряли, да и вообще с 20 по 31 октября потеряли один "Хок" в районе Кивеннаппы. 




> а 2 ноября схватился в воздухе с пятью финскими “Харрикейнами” из 32-й группы. Четыре [293] И-16 одержали решительную победу, а Голубев записал на свой счет еще два сбитых самолета.


LLv 30 2 ноября выполнила 18 боевых вылетов в район Финского залива, но о воздушных боях данных нет. Потерь тоже нет. Харрикейнов там, кстати, тоже не было.  




> Количество побед Голубева неуклонно росло. 21 апреля он сбил два финских истребителя Фиат G50bis, а в мае его жертвами стали три Ju.88 и один Bf.109.


Про Юнкерсы и мессеры не знаю, финны 21 апреля потерь не имели. 





> 1 Были ли потери в те дни о которых говориться выше?
> Т.е. с 26 июня по 25 июля (по дню гибели Антоненко) 1941 г. Сбиты 2 FIAT G 50bis


Конкретно фиатов - нет. Но Вы сами понимаете, что это с успехом могло быть чем угодно. Нужно локализировать хотя бы по месту.




> Вот что я к примеру нашел на Finn Military Page
> 
> О Харикейнах из 32 LLv
> Количество самолетов на 1.07.41 – 4 шт. 17.7.1941 – 3 шт. на 1.01.1942 – 1 шт. 
> Т.е как Голубев мог биться с 5-ю Харикейнами если их всего в LLv 32 на то время было всего 3,непонятно?
> Дальше больше оказывается что : 
> Osasto Kalaja (бывшее1./LLv.30) то бишь как я понимаю типа отдельная эскадрилья Калайя (HC)


Буквальный перевод - отряд Калайа. Хейки Калайа, капитан, командир 1/LLv 30. Как правило, такие отряды создавались, если часть эскадрильи действовала в отрыве от основных сил. Сам Калайа погиб 16 сентября 1941

Драться Голубев мог с кем угодно, если написано Харрикейны, совсем не факт что это действительно Харрикейны. 




> Так что очень интересно кого сбивали наши летчики. Если есть какая-нибудь информация пишите Будет интересно. Принимаю любую критику. А может Харрикейны были еще в каких-нибудь авиагруппах?


Дрались они с кем угодно, только не с "Харрикейнами". На 2 ноября пара "Харрикейнов" была только в LLv 32 и сидели на аэродроме Суулаярви на Карельском перешейке. 




> И еще вопрос где примерно был этот аэродром Суулаярви? И еще что известно о финских аэростатах?


Про аэростаты не понял. Суулаяврви - это нынешнее озеро Нахимовское на Карельском перешейке.

----------

